# ¿Amplificador diferencial o en puente(BTL) para un piezoeléctrico?



## sistemascontrol (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola!

Tengo que armar un circuito preamplificador para un altavoz piezoeléctrico pequeño,
(Murata VSLBP1913E1400-T0,
http://www.murata.com/new/news_release/2010/0608/index.html ).

Buscando entre los amplificadores estoy en duda si es mejor utilizar un amplificador de configuración BTL o un diferencial normal. La verdad es que no conozco bien el funcionamiento del BTL y las mejoras que aporta.

Los dos entre los que estoy en duda en principio son:
- LM4962: BTL; http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM4962.html 
- LM48555: Diferencial; http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LM48555.html

O si alguien sabe de algún otro con el que el altavoz funcione mejor...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## algp (Sep 19, 2010)

BTL es simplemente modo Bridge o puente, un modo bastante comun de trabajo en amplificadores de audio, donde cada terminal del parlante va conectado a un amplificador ( se trata de 2 amplificadores de audio ) y cada amplificador recibe la misma señal pero desfasada.

La ventaja del BTL es lograr mas potencia sin incrementar mucho la tension de alimentacion del circuito. O en este caso seguramente se usa para lograr una tension de salida Vo pp mayor.

Ambos CIs trabajan en modo BTL. Ambos tienen distorsion similar. Ambos utilizan un tipo de encapsulado muy pequeño que segun entiendo requiere un circuito impreso multicapa y un montaje delicado seguramente usando maquinas apropiadas. ( distancia entre pines 0.5mm !!, disposicion de pines en matriz ).

Uno de los CIs tiene entrada diferencial. Para conectar una señal de audio a una entrada diferencial usualmente se requiere que la señal sea diferencial o agregar un inversor.

Segun tus requerimientos podras determinar cual te sirve. Personalmente no he probado ningun amplificador para ese tipo de piezoelectricos.


----------



## sistemascontrol (Sep 20, 2010)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta!
Me ha quedado claro con tu explicación, estaba un poco liada con el tema...

Quería hacerte otra pregunta, a ver si puedes ayudarme...
En el LM4962 hay algunas entradas que no se muy bien loque son. Son las entradas Flagout y las dos entradas de Shutdown Coltrol.

Muchar gracias por tu ayuda de antemano.


----------



## algp (Sep 22, 2010)

sistemascontrol dijo:


> En el LM4962 hay algunas entradas que no se muy bien loque son. Son las entradas Flagout y las dos entradas de Shutdown Coltrol.


 Has leido el datasheet correspondiente? Mi respuesta anterior fue hecha basicamente con lo que lei en los datasheets que aparecen en los enlaces que has puesto en tu primer post.

- Shutdown Control: Entradas para Apagar - encender el Voltage converter y el power amplifier. mas info en pag: 10-11 ( Startup Secuence ).

- Flagout Pin: Salida que indica cuando ocurre alguna condicion de error. Mas info pag 12.


----------

